

Getting Fuzzy with CtrlP and Vim - occam65
http://pyjamacoder.com/2013/04/25/getting-fuzzy-with-ctrlp/

======
johncoltrane
Hmm, no wonder you prefer CtrlP to your previous workflow, find and grep are
two horrible and verbose tools for opening files from Vim!

The canonical way to open a file for editing is:

    
    
        :e file
    

Of course you can use tab-completion:

    
    
        :e fi<Tab>
    

And the "star" wildcard:

    
    
        :e f*/fil<Tab>
    

And the awesome "starstar" wildcard:

    
    
        :e **/f*/fil<Tab
    

It's even better if you activate the "wildmenu" and play with the "wildmode"
option:

    
    
        filea  fileb  filec  filed
        ------------------------------------
        [filea] fileb filec filed
        ------------------------------------
        :e filea
    

CtrlP is a great plugin that I use extensively all day long but… there are
other ways, beyond find and grep.

